# How do think it will take



## Jray (Aug 23, 2019)

I’m in the pre flowers stage I’m trying to see how long before we hit the finish line


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 23, 2019)

It depends on the strain and where you live. I am assuming you are growing outdoors.


----------



## Jray (Aug 23, 2019)

burnin1 said:


> It depends on the strain and where you live. I am assuming you are growing outdoors.


I’m growing outside on the northeast and the seeds came from a regular seeds from  2 males and 1 female that I found


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 23, 2019)

Usually my outdoor in the northwest is done the second week in october.  Flowering just started here... Good luck for a great harvest.


----------



## Jray (Aug 23, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Usually my outdoor in the northwest is done the second week in october.  Flowering just started here... Good luck for a great harvest.


Last year crop was 3 week of October


----------



## Jray (Aug 23, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Usually my outdoor in the northwest is done the second week in october.  Flowering just started here... Good luck for a great harvest.


My last year crops was my first grow and I didn’t use any fertilizer and last the rain was behind and mess up and this year it rain all summer and the ground is so soaked and it mess up the crop but I’m using fox farm fertilizer now


----------



## Jray (Aug 26, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Usually my outdoor in the northwest is done the second week in october.  Flowering just started here... Good luck for a great harvest.




I’m trying to figure out when and how big the bus will be


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 27, 2019)

No way at all to tell how big the buds will be.  As for the when...you have some sativa looking plants that are barely starting to flower.  I am thinking that it will probably be around the end of Oct.

Are the pics in post 5 your last years grow?


----------



## Jray (Aug 27, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> No way at all to tell how big the buds will be.  As for the when...you have some sativa looking plants that are barely starting to flower.  I am thinking that it will probably be around the end of Oct.
> 
> Are the pics in post 5 your last years grow?


Yes last year the bud didn’t grow big


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 27, 2019)

I'm thinking that you just harvested way way too early.  The thin leaves tells us that the plant is a sativa dominant plant and some of those can take 12 weeks or more to finish flowering.  I had a couple of hazes a few years ago that I pulled up because it was obvious they were not going to finish until sometime in Nov.  

When you are in the north and growing outdoors, I think it is important to pick strains that don't take that long to flower.  As it is, I have to have cover and heat on my plants for them to finish.  The longest flowering plant I have in my garden is Satori at 9-10 weeks.


----------



## Jray (Aug 27, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I'm thinking that you just harvested way way too early.  The thin leaves tells us that the plant is a sativa dominant plant and some of those can take 12 weeks or more to finish flowering.  I had a couple of hazes a few years ago that I pulled up because it was obvious they were not going to finish until sometime in Nov.
> 
> When you are in the north and growing outdoors, I think it is important to pick strains that don't take that long to flower.  As it is, I have to have cover and heat on my plants for them to finish.  The longest flowering plant I have in my garden is Satori at 9-10 weeks.


Those was sative and they was mess up do the weather


----------

